# New Dale & Thomas Popcorn sampler deal - 12 bags for $13



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

This deal is a better deal per bag than the 6 for $8 deal, but you don't get to pick the sampler - it'll be for the 12 bag sampler that has one bag of each flavor. (Here is the sampler if you want to see what you get)

1) Click here to request your $15 gift card, then check your email for the code
2) Click here to go to the site, and put _any_ item in your cart.
3) View your cart and you will see an offer to add the 12 sampler pack for $28 - add it to your cart.
4) Enter code *GPFS2007* in cart as a promotion code (for free shipping) and apply it to your order.
5) Remove the item you first added to your cart - the sampler will stay in your cart
6) Enter your $15 gift card code at payment page
7) Total will be $13

Enjoy.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Thx for the info - pulled the trigger - I missed the opportunity last go around!


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Argh I went through the whole process... but it didn't like the card number I gave it... so I started the process over, and the second time around it said the free shipping promotion is no longer available. I got my mom to go and try it, and the free shipping didn't work for her either...


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Rahllin said:


> Argh I went through the whole process... but it didn't like the card number I gave it... so I started the process over, and the second time around it said the free shipping promotion is no longer available. I got my mom to go and try it, and the free shipping didn't work for her either...


That's a drag. This was on Slickdeals and Fatwallet so they probably killed the deal.


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

On the ball again!!!!!

My wife and daughter can't get enough of this stuff!!!

This time I added the popfections too for a total of $44.95 delivered!

Thank you!!!:chk


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up..
I had a potluck last time and the guest ate all my popcorn so I'll be ordering again.
:tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

CRAP! I was going to get this and have it sent to my parents for the Holidays. Looks like the promotion is over!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday - if anyone ever wants to buy me about 600 gallons of the Cinnamon Crème DrizzleCorn - feel free. It is the absolute shiznit! This is my first experience with D&T and I'm impressed!


----------

